# Đồng phục cho nhân viên massage cao cấp, thiết kế đẹp ấn tượng 2022



## vucuong2020 (3/1/22)

*          Kiểu dáng*:
     - Đồng phục Spa là một yếu tố rất quan trọng trong việc tạo ấn tượng đẹp và chuyên nghiệp cho các spa thư giãn, làm đẹp, giúp quảng bá thương hiệu của Trung tâm đến khách hàng. Để tạo ấn tượng tốt trong lòng khách hàng, xây dựng hình ảnh trung tâm thẩm mỹ, spa-massage chuyên nghiệp thì việc đầu tư trang phục cho nhân viên là cần thiết hơn bao giờ hết.




      - Mẫu áo đẹp nổi bật với cách phối màu nhã nhặn và độc đáo, nền nã, không quá bắt mắt, phô trương nhưng vẫn vô cùng hấp dẫn ánh nhìn. Thiết kế kiểu cổ Tàu cách điệu mang đến sự thanh lịch, trẻ trung. Hàng khuy cúc phía trước nữ tính, nhẹ nhàng làm nổi bật vẻ đẹp duyên dáng của người mặc hơn bao giờ hết.




      - Túi hai bên được thiết kế thời trang với sự pha trộn màu sắc hài hòa tạo cảm giác sang trọng hoàn hảo cho sản phẩm, đồng thời khai thác tối đa tính tiện dụng, đem đến cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu.




      - Quần đồng phục được may dáng đứng dễ mặc, tạo cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu không bó sát, mang tới cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái nhất khi vận động, di chuyển trong mọi điều kiện hoàn cảnh.




      - Với sự tỉ mỉ và khéo léo trong đường may sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy yên tâm hơn về chất lượng của bộ đồng phục mình đang mặc.




*   - Đồng phục Spa được may bằng chất liệu vải cao cấp, chất lượng cao giúp mang tới một chiếc áo với bề mặt mềm mại, thoáng khí, thân thiện với làn da cùng khả năng thấm hút và co giãn tối ưu giúp cho nhân viên của bạn luôn có cảm giác thoải mái khi mặc.*
      - Nếu như bạn còn đang đắn đo địa chỉ may đồng phục spa cho Salon làm đẹp, Spa, Trung tâm thẩm mỹ viện … của bạn thì hãy liên lạc với một trong các chuyên gia của VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC để chúng tôi có thể giúp đỡ và tư vấn cho bạn.

       Khách hàng có nhu cầu may đồng phục Spa xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*       CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
       VPĐD:  An Khánh, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
      Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 - 0938.988.777*
      Email: dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
       Trang web:   *vietdongphuc.com*


----------

